# Raws n More TNE in Oil (blood results)



## bulldogz (Feb 4, 2012)

I am on TRT and have been for only a short period of time @ 200mg every 2 weeks.

I took my 200mg TRT shot on 1/15/12 (which was/is Dragon Pharma Test E 250 @ .8ml) and then took bloods for my endo on 1/23/12 and had me at 559ng/dL. 

I was suppose to take my next 200mg TRT shot on 1/29/12, but instead I waited a few more days to shot 100mg of TNE (in oil) on 2 consecutive days (Thurs & Fri) for a total of 200mg within 2 days.

I opted to shot 1ml (100mg) of RnM‘s TNE (oil) on 2.2.12 (thurs @ 10am) and another 1ml (100mg) on 2.3.12 (fri @ 8:30am) and drew bloods about an hour and half later this same day, bloods attached below.

I can say the TNE was very, very smooth with minimal PIP, actually none!

I included a few pics of the Paramount Pharm TNE as well as bloods from 1.23.12 and bloods from 2.3.12. 














View attachment 39963 View attachment 39964 View attachment 39965


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 4, 2012)

Are you serious?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2012)

Estradiol looks high...


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 4, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Are you serious?


 
Yes...



heavyiron said:


> Estradiol looks high...


 
Yessir...I am about to start my aromasin today at 12.5mg eod or e3d... probably e3d at this point


----------



## FordFan (Feb 4, 2012)

I never had any problems with rnm. His domestic was good in the beginning then got slower. I thought he stuck me, then one day about a month later I had my DVDs.

His stuff was always good to me.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 4, 2012)

FordFan said:


> I never had any problems with rnm. His domestic was good in the beginning then got slower. I thought he stuck me, then one day about a month later I had my DVDs.
> 
> His stuff was always good to me.


 
I also thought he got me since I had bought alot from him before he went down hill...

So, the only way I would be able to tell if I got good shit from him would be to do bloods for myself


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 4, 2012)

you know thats the same batch number as on every other batch of shit RnM made. iv got that same number on some prop,EQ and test cyp......



funny huh.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 4, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> you know thats the same batch number as on every other batch of shit RnM made. iv got that same number on some prop,EQ and test cyp......
> 
> funny huh.


 I haven't checked all my other vials from RnM, but my tne/dbol vials don't have labels...but looks like the right hormone is in at least this vial..


Also, for the morons who think I am promoting RnM shit is highly mistaken...I'm the one that called that fvck out when he wasn't sendin my shit out and had empty promises...

I simply did bloods for my own piece of mind and to share with the community


----------



## Moneytoblow (Feb 4, 2012)

all mine were from batch 6974*8*78. came from the sale with the 28$ test300 vials. the test came back legit, but I don't think it's dosed at exactly 300mg/ml. I personally liked the TNE in water, it was just really hard to pin and get the dosing right. on a sidenote, a couple of the test300 vials have been leaking oil from the stopper.. I've gotten rid of most of them and used the money to buy norma vials so I dont have to worry about contaminants or dosing. 

and yeah, Raws had his way with a good number of you. for some reason he didn't ever screw me, but i guess I lucked out there.


----------



## rc771 (Feb 4, 2012)

well that's a good sign...

maybe the hgh i got from him is ok....


----------



## Moneytoblow (Feb 4, 2012)

rc771 said:


> well that's a good sign...
> 
> maybe the hgh i got from him is ok....



a lot of people posted that his hgh was good.


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Feb 4, 2012)

that is good news i got a shit load of the tne dbol. 2 50 ml vials and 10 10ml vials of the tne dbol so maybe my stuff is actually good too.  I ordered the 2 50 mls and i got double shipped and got the 10 10 ml vials for free.  I sure hope that they are good.  My 50 ml vials are amber and have blue lables and my 10 ml vials are unlabled with pink tops, will be getting around to trying them some time soon will also be doing blood work during the first part just to see but it will still be a little bit.


----------



## hypno (Feb 5, 2012)

I got EQ and test prop from him. Both were very g2g.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 5, 2012)

I got 3 bottles of his prop that I'm kickstart my next blast with


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 5, 2012)

I also have a good amount of TNE as well as TNE/Dbol from RnM

Hopefully the TNE/Dbol are just that and not just TNE


----------



## littlekev (Feb 5, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> I also have a good amount of TNE as well as TNE/Dbol from RnM
> 
> Hopefully the TNE/Dbol are just that and not just TNE



Hope min is any of it, still havent pinned, but i have a bunch of the yellow top tne\dbol. We will see. I will get bloods drawn when i decide to use it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 5, 2012)

rc771 said:


> well that's a good sign...
> 
> maybe the hgh i got from him is ok....


 
The 400 ius i got from him looked good when I got it... it was vac sealed and everything... but it was bunk.


----------



## endurance724 (Feb 5, 2012)

i have the tne/dbol 50ml from raws, ive only used it a couple times and felt like it was g2g. was saving it for my nex bulking run.


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 5, 2012)

when he had his bulk sale towards ther end i got some test e parmount pharm 300mg is it gtg idk did anyone run it?  i was hearing bad things like he got greedy at the end and just put oil in it i got tne 100mg you can see the crystal in it so i know it's good but that was ordered at an earlier time 

any in out feed back would be great if you ordered from the bulk =sale

shit come to think of it idk if it was his bulk sale it's blue tho test E 300mg anyone have any luck or ran it with feed back would be great thanks


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 6, 2012)

^^sorry brotha...I only have his TNE and TNE/Dbol...


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 6, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> I am on TRT and have been for only a short period of time @ 200mg every 2 weeks.
> 
> I took my 200mg TRT shot on 1/15/12 (which was/is Dragon Pharma Test E 250 @ .8ml) and then took bloods for my endo on 1/23/12 and had me at 559ng/dL.
> 
> ...



yeah my shit look like this but white and blue test E idk i hope it's good i'll find out

so tne was good 1500 plus good to know


----------



## dirtwarrior (Feb 6, 2012)

I ram his test e. Blood work at 10 weeks, testosterone only raised about 600.
Severely underdosed


----------



## colochine (Feb 6, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> I ram his test e. Blood work at 10 weeks, testosterone only raised about 600.
> Severely underdosed



You were dosing 600mg a week right dirt?


----------



## Deja Vu (Feb 6, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> you know thats the same batch number as on every other batch of shit RnM made. iv got that same number on some prop,EQ and test cyp......
> 
> 
> 
> funny huh.


 
All the same number on my 10 vials of test e and eq. One vial of test came in super dark oil. Burnt like fuck when injected, so I threw it in the trash. The other 9 vials all seem g2g nothing leaking.


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 6, 2012)

my supension in water has so many crystal in it and it synergy too from him   i mean lots of shit floating in it not like the oil u have but the e look ok differnt # too who knows with that dude i have so much other shit i'm going to be runing maybe i'll seel one to my boy to see if it's good lol


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 6, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> when he had his bulk sale towards ther end i got some test e parmount pharm 300mg is it gtg idk did anyone run it?  i was hearing bad things like he got greedy at the end and just put oil in it i got tne 100mg you can see the crystal in it so i know it's good but that was ordered at an earlier time
> 
> any in out feed back would be great if you ordered from the bulk =sale
> 
> shit come to think of it idk if it was his bulk sale it's blue tho test E 300mg anyone have any luck or ran it with feed back would be great thanks




it's complete shit, I'd toss it. the stuff I got from him in the beginning was ok but underdosed imo but the stuff at the end was garbage.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 6, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> I can say the TNE was very, very smooth with minimal PIP, actually none!



I got 10 vials of the same thing and all I can say is ....FUCKING ROCKET FUEL!
I am hoarding this for Armagedon.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 6, 2012)

I just hope my other 10+ vials are the same


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 10, 2012)

good luck to you.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Feb 11, 2012)

colochine said:


> You were dosing 600mg a week right dirt?


Yes 600 mg a week.
Test levels only up slightly


----------



## hypno (Feb 11, 2012)

Dirtwarrior, did you ever even get your last order from Raws? I know you had been waiting a very very long time but never heard the results. Not that it matters much now but I hope you got something at least.

My last order from him after waiting forever I got the test prop I ordered but the rest never came. The test prop turned out to be gtg.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Feb 12, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> I am on TRT and have been for only a short period of time @ 200mg every 2 weeks.
> 
> I took my 200mg TRT shot on 1/15/12 (which was/is Dragon Pharma Test E 250 @ .8ml) and then took bloods for my endo on 1/23/12 and had me at 559ng/dL.
> 
> ...


You were getting results from the test e because the RNM test s is shit. Anyone who buys from him is a fucking fool


----------



## dirtwarrior (Feb 12, 2012)

hypno said:


> Dirtwarrior, did you ever even get your last order from Raws? I know you had been waiting a very very long time but never heard the results. Not that it matters much now but I hope you got something at least.
> 
> My last order from him after waiting forever I got the test prop I ordered but the rest never came. The test prop turned out to be gtg.


Never got my powders. Got the test p
It is underdosed


----------



## Mooksman (Feb 12, 2012)

his tren ace was the truth!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Feb 13, 2012)

He was selective in the people that got fucked over. I am glad you got good stuff.
As for mine I will use it for a cruise


----------



## hypno (Feb 13, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> Never got my powders. Got the test p
> It is underdosed



Sorry to hear this. What a pain!


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 13, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> He was selective in the people that got fucked over. I am glad you got good stuff.
> As for mine I will use it for a cruise


Wow...rnm name keeps coming back like a case of the herp. I jumped on the wagon with him when he was all that and had to wait and wait and wait.Finally got my shit but with no labels.Seemed gtg though.Funny thing is like a month went by after delivery and I got another delivery of same shit(I think...half were labeled that time).But from what I am reading not sure I even want to fuck with it.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 13, 2012)

I gave away several bottles of his shit this weekend.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 13, 2012)

^ Clapping!   How do you insert smiley's on tapatalk?


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 13, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> You were getting results from the test e because the RNM test s is shit. Anyone who buys from him is a fucking fool


 
You're wrong my friend...re-read the bloodwork and the post again...my *last *shot of test e was 1.15.12 had my levels at 559 on 1.23.12....

No TRT shot what so ever until I pinned TNE on 2.2.12 and on 2.3.12 athen bloods on 2.3.12 which had my T levels >1500


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bulldogz did your tne have that strong smell to it like a flea collar type smell I pinned it just to test it out with a 25 gauge 1 1/2 didn't have an pip with it but the smell is weird


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 27, 2012)

fuck that nigga


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

yea i ran the npp test p and eq, no bloods but super underdosed cause i stuck a bunch. got dbol and adrol caps but i couldnt tell the diffrence because they are both light red caps, they took forever and i think they are bunk anyone else get caps


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 27, 2012)

Smcpsycho51 said:


> Bulldogz did your tne have that strong smell to it like a flea collar type smell I pinned it just to test it out with a 25 gauge 1 1/2 didn't have an pip with it but the smell is weird



That's the smell of guiacol. My closet reeked of it. Once I needed to wear a shirt that I kept a vial of it, in the pocket. It was a last minute thing so no time to wash the shirt. Even hours later, vial obviously removed, I could still smell it. 

The weird thing is that although it's so strong to the point of being noxious, you keep going back to smell it again.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 27, 2012)

You can taste guiacol about 5 minutes post pin and every time I exhale I smell it exiting through my lungs. Very common.


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting yeah did notice the taste too and I'm sure in the am when I work out I'm gonna sweat and smell like it.  Does seem promising though I'm actually running it in a later cycle so we will see how it goes.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 28, 2012)

Smcpsycho51 said:


> Bulldogz did your tne have that strong smell to it like a flea collar type smell I pinned it just to test it out with a 25 gauge 1 1/2 didn't have an pip with it but the smell is weird


 
I did notice it a lil, but not too much or over powering


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 29, 2012)

Smcpsycho51 said:


> Interesting yeah did notice the taste too and I'm sure in the am when I work out I'm gonna sweat and smell like it.  Does seem promising though I'm actually running it in a later cycle so we will see how it goes.



You should pin 1-2 hrs before your workout, it has a very short half life.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like the TNE was good?


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 29, 2012)

^^looks that way...

After finishing a ottle of tne I went ahead and started with the tne/dbol blend..that also seemed legit..

But...I inspected the rest of the vials and noticed some debris (white and black specs) in some of the vials so I will probably not pin this shit going forward


----------

